# I finally put food out



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I have been seeing a cat around my house for a few weeks now. He (seems like a boy for some reason) is in my driveway sometimes when I come home and he runs into the woods behind my house when I get out of the car. I live in a subdivision and I've never seen any ferals around here. I also know my neighbors, who lets their cats out, and what they look like. I do not recognize this guy or have any idea how he came to be here.

Anyway, when I pulled in today he was there. I got out slowly and he turned and looked at me for a minute before running off. He is orange, long haired with a white bib. I noticed his poor condition for the first time too, he looks fluffy when I see his tail running away, but turned to the side he is very thin and his coat is dull. I am anxious to see if he eats and I'm hoping he isn't sick or anything.


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

awww poorl lil kitty thank you for offering food that hopefully has been eaten by him/her, fingers crossed the kitty will begin to trust you & eat the food you offer & maybe one day you will be able to take him/her to the vet to be checked over & taken care of if need's be xxx


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Awww the poor guy! Its so hard to tell when a cat is thin when they have that long hair. Bless you for feeding him. You might want to offer him Kitten food to begin with since it has more calories. Has he continued to come each day to eat?

Normally orange cats are boys!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Aww, that's great that you've put some food out for him. Maybe you can tame him...

I also live in a subdivision and hardly ever see outdoor cats... except Blacky, who we started feeding and after a year finally let me pet her and eventually became a wonderful loving cat! When I first was able to pet her she had a lot of scabs I could feel through her fur... either from fleas or fights, it's a tough life living fully outdoors.

There's also a back cat that eats Blacky's food, it sneaks inside the house through the cat door in the middle of the night. I've seen it a few times, once I saw it sunning at our front door in the early morning, I was walking around the house from the other side so I got a good look at it before it bolted. It looked very healthy with a nice shiny coat... likely because of all the food it gets off us. Hopefully with a proper food source the orange kitty will start looking healthier.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I haven't seen him since I put the food out, but it started raining the night I put it out and rained for two days, so I hope he hunkered down somewhere. The food was gone on day 3, but I never saw if he ate it or if it was a racoon or something. 

I saw this today Petfinder Adoptable Cat | Domestic Long Hair - Buff | Canton, GA | Vincent and I would almost swear this is him, down to the white on the legs and everything....maybe the cat in the pic looks healthier. I don't think he could have been picked up and processed that fast though. I want to call in the am and see if they know where he was picked up. If it's not him it's so similar.

At any rate, I put food out again tonight and I've been leaving my garage partially open, so we'll see.


----------

